# Questions about birthing



## Brook (Mar 29, 2007)

Halloween is pregnant. this is her 2nd litter. We were out of town during her 1st birth, due to an incorrect due date. But she did great. we were home in time to see the last little white siamese born. Her last litter was 4 kittens, all survived and did great. This litter, I am sure I can feel at least 3. My questions are these, what are the "signs" of birth soon? I missed out on that part last litter. I have read up as much as I can, but thought people going THROUGH it would know better. 
Last night I was SURE by the other things i read she was in LABOR. pacing back and forth, meowing alot, wanting to be pet only a few seconds at a time, but no mucus plug or water breaking. I just knew I'd wake up to babies.. but no dice. What are some of the warning signs I can be looking for. Also should i have her ultrasound at the vet today just to make sure things are okay, and maybe he can tell me the timeline?
She was bred around the end of January. Any help would be GREAT! Thanks all!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, if she was bred in the end of January she's due any day now. Except from the mucus plug you usually see the stomach "falling down". Instead of pouting out on the sides it falls down and hangs down, that a sign the kittens are getting in place, ready to be delivered. 

As long as she seems healthy and happy you can take it easey, do not take her to the vet for an ultrasound right now. That will only cause unnecessary stress.

If she seems ill and/or if the kittens stop moving you should call a vet.

Good luck!


----------

